# A question about creels



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Do any of you use them?

The reason I ask, I have two of them that I will never use.

Thinking about putting them on this site.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good question. I have a nice one too. Hung it on a wall in the rec room with a stuffed FO Perch hanging out of it, lol.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

yes, the wicker one's look good on the wall with tackle hanging from them.
This is what I have Cabela's Arcticreel.
creekcrawler,do you think you can use one?



















This is them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry, no use for one.
Don't think a few steelhead would fit, lol. . . ..


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry, No use for one. ---- Same here. 

Don't think a few steelhead would fit, lol. . . .. Yea, A half grown Crappie is too big.

I found a use for one. My youngest grandson put his crayons in one ------ Works fine.


----------

